# Need to recover files from my Memory card



## michael (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just lost many of my pics from my mobile's 32GB memory card microSD.

The only thing I had done was , as my 2GB memory card was not working so i removed my 32Gb card from my phone and inserted my 2Gb meory card and I formatted it from my phone,
but then when I inserted my 32Gb card back in I lost most of my images folder files along with other folders.

I need them badly.

Which software can do that for me.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## sttubs (Nov 6, 2013)

Have you tried turning your phone off & then restarting it? Otherwise I'd try the computer if have a card reader. You may have to buy a microSD to SD card adapter or a card reader to usb connection.


----------



## michael (Nov 6, 2013)

sttubs said:


> Have you tried turning your phone off & then restarting it? Otherwise I'd try the computer if have a card reader. You may have to buy a microSD to SD card adapter or a card reader to usb connection.


Yes, I did restart my phone.
Any software?


----------



## sttubs (Nov 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention reboot the phone with the card installed in the phone prior to restarting. If that doesn't work try rebooting it without the card & then put it in after restarting it. Just don't format it!

I have never heard of any software to help in this situation.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 6, 2013)

As far as I know there's no way to recover files from a memory card. Same goes with jump drives and other solid state storages. I hope for your sake it's just the phone not seeing the pics.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you unmount de SD card on your phone before removing the card?


----------



## Gavin (Nov 6, 2013)

I had good success with recuva.

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/filerecovery/gr/recuva-review.htm

It's from the same people who brought us ccleaner.

Simply plug it into your computer and run it. I have recovered files from a harddrive/usb that has been formatted 5 times.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 6, 2013)

Like he said Use Recuva http://www.piriform.com/recuva/download
It will work on the card as long as the files were not overwritten! Good luck!


----------



## michael (Nov 9, 2013)

This is really sad.
That we can not recover lost files from memroy card which I really did not even delete manually.
I just replaced the card with other and when put my original card i lost my pics, 
actually those pics were about how i build my pc right from bringing from market to putting stuff inside cabinet.It's really sad for me.
Well Recuva also did not work, it just showed me files already inside card............
Is there any other method to get those files?


----------



## sttubs (Nov 9, 2013)

Have you tried putting it in a card reader on a computer/laptop?


----------



## Gemmy Johnson (Nov 12, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi guys,
> I just lost many of my pics from my mobile's 32GB memory card microSD.
> 
> The only thing I had done was , as my 2GB memory card was not working so i removed my 32Gb card from my phone and inserted my 2Gb meory card and I formatted it from my phone,
> ...



To get back your memorable pics you can try - http://youtu.be/AgRgEvF4HFM


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gavin said:


> I had good success with recuva.
> 
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/filerecovery/gr/recuva-review.htm
> 
> ...



yeah recuva, but theres no guarantee it would bring all your files back, some fully back but some cant. but its worth to try


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 16, 2013)

Try this... 7-Data Recovery Suite.

Majorgeeks has a one year license posted on their website, here --> 7-Data Recovery Software FREE one-year license

Quote from 7-Data:



> Memory Card Recovery
> 
> For memory card used by digital camera or mobile phone, 7-Data Recovery Suite can effectively recover lost, deleted, corrupted or formatted photos and video files from various memory cards types including SD Card, MicroSD, SDHC, CF (Compact Flash) Card, xD Picture Card, Memory Stick and more.



It is free to use for a year... give it a try.

EDIT:  offer is no longer valid


----------



## michael (Nov 16, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Try this... 7-Data Recovery Suite.
> 
> Majorgeeks has a one year license posted on their website, here --> 7-Data Recovery Software FREE one-year license
> 
> ...



let me!
Thanks!


----------



## JackWilliams (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
                          Have you accidentally clicked on "Format All" option from memory card and lost entire precious photo and videos ?? In that case, stop feeling annoyed!!!! Because here is a solution for all your queries named as Remo Recover software. It has the potential to easily restore deleted or lost multimedia files such as photo, audio, video, etc from memory card within few clicks.


----------



## michael (Dec 19, 2013)

JackWilliams said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Have you accidentally clicked on "Format All" option from memory card and lost entire precious photo and videos ?? In that case, stop feeling annoyed!!!! Because here is a solution for all your queries named as Remo Recover software. It has the potential to easily restore deleted or lost multimedia files such as photo, audio, video, etc from memory card within few clicks.


 Thank for reply!
Will check . But I have added new files in phone, I hope those did not overwrite them which lost.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2013)

Because of the way flash memory works, the only way to recover lost data is if it has been removed from the file system but not overwritten on the card.  If the flash memory was corrupted and/or the data overwritten, it is gone for good.  This is because flash memory has a state for every bit unlike hard drives which store data magnetically on a platter.  I'm afraid the odds are stacked in favor of you not being able to get anything usable from the card.

The best you can do is learn from this experience: use the USB cable that came with the device and copy all data off it periodically.  I recommend not moving flash memory cards if you can help it because even that process can damage them.


----------



## JackWilliams (Dec 19, 2013)

michael said:


> Thank for reply!
> Will check . But I have added new files in phone, I hope those did not overwrite them which lost.



No worries!!!!! Exactly its a good presence of mind because data once overwritten cant be retrieved back. Fortunately, if you have not stored any new data on your phone. Then, without any hesitation quickly make use of Remo Recover software to easily retrieve deleted or lost files from memory card within few clicks.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 19, 2013)

michael said:


> Hi guys,
> I just lost many of my pics from my mobile's 32GB memory card microSD.
> 
> The only thing I had done was , as my 2GB memory card was not working so i removed my 32Gb card from my phone and inserted my 2Gb meory card and I formatted it from my phone,
> ...




are you familiar with linux system? I used linux system to recover HDD, USB stick alot of times.... I have more successful rate than in windows OS.

You dont have to install linux. You can download, and just run their live CD's.

Highly recommended 

Linux mint , or 

http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php

Ubuntu

http://www.ubuntu.com/download


it requires lots of readings though but worth a try. It feels great after recovering your precious photos....

some readings for you.

http://www.linuxforu.com/2012/05/how-to-recover-deleted-files-linux-1/

if you search,


----------



## michael (Dec 22, 2013)

all in vain , does not work when phone is connected.
drive is not detected


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 22, 2013)

You can try to read your sd from your PC using Pandora Recovery
http://www.pandorarecovery.com/
I recovered lot of deleted pics from my digital camera (i never made full format on it)


----------



## Static~Charge (Dec 24, 2013)

Have you tried this program?

Deleted Photo Recovery
http://sourceforge.net/projects/howtorecoverdeletedphotos/


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 27, 2013)

Today's Giveaway is "7-Data Recovery Suite 2.3"
*Key features:*

Recover data from both local drives and mobile storage devices;
Recover documents, emails, photos, videos, audio files and more;
Mobile phone recovery on Windows.


http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/7-data-recovery-suite-2-3/


----------

